# $$$$ spent on tackle/month



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Folks i was wondering how much AKFF members would spend in a month on fishing tackle.I'll start us off with what i spent today and all that you have to do is add your value to the previous post to get a new total.Lets see what we have all spent this time next month 31/02 /2009.

Nilton PE braid blue 10lb 125m $39.00
Shimano Sienna 2500 FB reel $69.00
ABU Sonar tip ST Rod 3-6kg $59.95
Instinct Leader XTS Plus 20lb $15.95

Total after discount $165.00


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Did my wife put you up to this?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I just bought a Shimano Twin power 2500 today, ummm $360ish?
I'd guestimate around $3000 in the last 12 months just on fishing gear, not yakking gear.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nothing i swear, oh except a little bit of bait once :lol:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

God . . . don't get me started. lol
It started with a yak. lol. then another, then another.
Bought 3 new outfits during the last month and each of the rods were live fibre and cost $250 each.
Then there were the reels, and how many lures have I bought recently? God knows.
I am always spending money on things I shouldn't so I think it best, in my case, NOT to know how much I spend a month. lol.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Around $300 for me so far this month....but this is a bit of an exception as a new rod and reel (which is not a monthly spend) makes up the bulk of that.

Bart70


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

> $N...where N is an integer from 0 to infinity.....


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Strangely I have no recollection of how all this tackle I have came into my possession.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

YakN00b said:


> Strangely I have no recollection of how all this tackle I have came into my possession.


Yes . . . funny how that happens, isn't it ?!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

bungy said:


> Folks i was wondering how much AKFF members would spend in a month on fishing tackle.


I heard someone bought a packet of swivels once, and I think a couple of members have more than one sx-40, but I don't think either is actually true...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Oh good lord.....I have recently been told by my Accountant (notice the small l in lord and the capital A in Accountant?...anyway I digress) that the biggest personal expense that I incur on a monthly basis is on fishing stuff at the Fisherman's Warehouse in Belmont. Like several hundred dollars per month. I had no idea :shock: I think I am either going there in my sleep or 20 other blokes are using my credit card.

JT


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Too scared to add it all up!!!


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

Only as much as swmbo finds out about


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

Only as much as swmbo finds out about


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

> Lets see what we have all spent this time next month 31/02 /2009.


That's easy guys. We'll simply buy all our tackle after the 28th February and none of it will appear in the total for the month and then SWMBO will never know :lol: :lol: :lol: 
By the way I purchased some Thule roof racks for my Civic yesterday, $330.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

About $50 a month that I admit to :lol:


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Well so far to date $839 thats just for sat and sun.
Folks just add on what you purchase (tackle only) on a day to day basis for this month and add it on so we have a progresive total

TOTAL $839


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

Zero, ;-) ;-) I never spend a cent, Honest ( my wife is in the room ) I walk the Rocks of my local haunts at low tide & collect everyone else's that they left behind. :twisted: :twisted: 
( she is still here ) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yakfisho13 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ummm....on a normal month, i spend all of my pocket money on tackle...bout $100 on SP's and lures...
About $250-265 per month.
Alough...on month i spent over $800...cuz i got my boat/ land base penn slammer rod...and i couldnt resist getting tackle as well :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

Addicted to Lure shopping and my worst vice is losing lures! Go figure

This month I have spent 98 dollars on lures all good ones though and they have fantastic pretty colours and were a 'Bargain'.

I also have a bad habit of buying things for the kids, but the eldest just says " Dad what am I going to do with a pink mazzy popper, did you really but this for me?"


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

Addicted to Lure shopping and my worst vice is losing lures! Go figure

This month I have spent 98 dollars on lures all good ones though and they have fantastic pretty colours and were a 'Bargain'.

I also have a bad habit of buying things for the kids, but the eldest just says " Dad what am I going to do with a pink mazzy popper, did you really but this for me?"


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

simple... too much


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

If I honestly add it up I think i must be a bank robber in my sleep, there is no way i could possibly afford that!! Eating roadkill justifies the itch sometimes though.

Jack.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

ht 100 drag washer on all spinners............$200
nitro distance spin..............................$180
diawa rcs knobs.................................$150
nitro messiah....................................$250
gum boots for wader............................$60

total...............................................$840

if misus find out.....................CRAP!!!!


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

ht 100 drag washer on all spinners............$200
nitro distance spin..............................$180
diawa rcs knobs.................................$150
nitro messiah....................................$250
gum boots for wader............................$60

total...............................................$840

if misus find out.....................CRAP!!!!


----------



## shogun (Dec 9, 2007)

Inspired by this post and spurred on by a slow day waiting for work from the emergency department I just bought 10 Jackall TN50/60 lures off eBay. Ended up being 19.50 per lure and free postage. Not a huge bargain but I couldn't resist.

They look so pretty, I hope the fish like them. If the boss finds them I might be able to pass them off as earrings...


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

let's see this year
About 2k on a yak
600 on rods a reels
180 on a down rigger
Over 200 on a PFD

To buy
Roof racks 450
Bluewater rod and reel (maybe Diawa Catalina 45000h and Shimano Tescata) 850
Bunch of plastics and HB for snapper, macks, tuna, kings... dont ask
Wetsuit (no Idea yet) 
Scotty rod holder
Fish finder

arrrhhhh when will it end (better be worth it)


----------

